#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  vragen over weggehaalde forum

## Kym

dcccccccccccccc

----------


## Ward

> citaat:
> Hiphoi waar is mijn geplaatse forum weggeplaats.. ik heb mijn mail algekregen.. moest geloof ik hier raadplegen... ik kreeg bij de newbie forum te horen gekregen dat ik de eerste forum misplaats is en beter bij de lounge kan plaatsen en dat de newbie meer voor licht en geluid... dus wat nu ... gewoon de eerste forum laten staan?
> thnx 
> Kym



Lees dit nou zelf eens door Kym... begrijp je jezelf dan? ik (en ik denk dat ik voor velen spreek) in ieder geval niet.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## EP Woody

Zal ff proberen een ondertiteling / vertaling te geven.

Hoi Ik ben Kym,

Laatst heb ik in het startersforum een onderwerp geopend. Volgens de Moderators was het beter dat dat onderwerp ergens anders stond dus is het verplaatst naar de Lounge. Ik weet alleen niet wat het verder inhoud. Kan iemand mij een toelichting geven.

Alvast bedankt voor de moeite van het typen en kijk uit naar jullie antwoord.

Groeten

Kym,


Waarom is alles dat goed is toch zo groot ............

Gr. Erwin

----------


## moderator

Hallo hier dan een reactie van degene voor wie het bericht van Kym bedoeld is!

Kym, jouw bericht had je twee keer geplaatst. Één keer bij starters, en daar hoort je onderwerp thuis. De tweede posting van hetzelfde bericht had je in de lounge geplaatst. Daar kan je eigenlijk weinig zinnigs verwachten, tot voor kort heete dat forum: Klets maar raak...
Need I say more?

Alle berichten die door de lichtmod(Menno), geluidmodjes(Michel&Vronnie) en de foto modjes (Jan&CyberNBD) worden verwijderd, komen op een stukje van het forum terecht dat alleen door de admin is in te zien. We gooien dus niets zomaar weg.

Van verplaatsingen en/of aanpassingen van de naam van een door jou gemaakt onderwerp krijg je automatisch via de mail bericht.

vraag beantwoord, snel op slot  :Smile: 

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------

